# Elvis & Oliver got spring haircuts “Pygora babies”



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

The boys got their haircuts this week and I cleaned out their deep bedding. What a mess both were! They had a lot of mats and tangles so next year I'm going to do things a little differently but this was our first year. They look so tiny without their long curly hair! Trial and error make for a better second year. Happy Spring everyone and good luck with all spring brings for cleaning out goat pens!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Cute boys! Very nice setup you have, looks like a lot of fun for your boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cute cute boys <3


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:great:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm thinking Clyde is on his way to hair cut ville


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice toys, do they use them?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

im curious about the toys too


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think mine would have butted along nicely for a while, and then decided that "Those things butt back with the same force, don't let us bother!"


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Nice toys, do they use them?





Trollmor said:


> Nice toys, do they use them?


They do! 
They head butt the balls or smack them with their hooves.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

The balls don’t have long strings so they don’t swing hard they also push the balls on the ground around. They don’t play with them a lot but they do smack everything around. The dog toys they try and chew on or push around too.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I think it would give Clyde something else to maul. He's pretty much cleared the bark on all the trees in his pin. Bonnie doesnt care lol she sits there on her porch complaining all day.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> I think it would give Clyde something else to maul. He's pretty much cleared the bark on all the trees in his pin. Bonnie doesnt care lol she sits there on her porch complaining all day.


Clyde he must be bored lol :ahh:
He might like the red ball I have? It's a heavy duty dog toy that dogs aren't supposed to be able to chew. I tie the rope just enough so they can only butt it or smack it. That way there's no possibility of them getting wrapped up in it. And the toys on the ground are all heavy duty dog toys as well that are supposed to be non chewable. I figure if a large dog can't chew it up the boys can't! I also have an empty water bottle hanging the big kind used for water dispensers? They could care less about it but it makes a great toy! I'll take a pic later


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, he gets a little rambunctious on days he's been bad and doesn't get "goat time".

The good news is, the expansion plans are in order now. So time to get to work, spring is here. Been tilling ground, marking trees to clear and laying out the fence line.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

You'll have to show us @MadCatX what you do!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh yeah we'll do it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> View attachment 152027
> View attachment 152029
> 
> 
> The boys got their haircuts this week and I cleaned out their deep bedding. What a mess both were! They had a lot of mats and tangles so next year I'm going to do things a little differently but this was our first year. They look so tiny without their long curly hair! Trial and error make for a better second year. Happy Spring everyone and good luck with all spring brings for cleaning out goat pens!


Oh oh oh! I saw some pygoras fs locally. They were wooly mammoths! But oh so darling.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Sfgwife they were very wooly and full of hay! It's amazing how tiny they are under that long winter coat:wow:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> @Sfgwife they were very wooly and full of hay! It's amazing how tiny they are under that long winter coat:wow:


Do you spin their fiber after you shear them? I think i would love to try some but i have never prepped fiber for spinning before. :/. I just get already prepped stuff. I love the softness, loft and warmth of alpaca... but omg i def cannot spin or knit it. It gives me the horrible sneezies and itchies. ;(. I knit mama a pair of alpaca socks for christmas and thought i was gonna die! I already knew i had problems with alpaca but she has begged and begged for a pair... so i did it and told her there will NEVER be another pair lol!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Do you spin their fiber after you shear them? I think i would love to try some but i have never prepped fiber for spinning before. :/. I just get already prepped stuff. I love the softness, loft and warmth of alpaca... but omg i def cannot spin or knit it. It gives me the horrible sneezies and itchies. ;(. I knit mama a pair of alpaca socks for christmas and thought i was gonna die! I already knew i had problems with alpaca but she has begged and begged for a pair... so i did it and told her there will NEVER be another pair lol!


This was our first year and I wanted to see how it went. There was way too much hay in their coats and it was pretty dirty. This winter I'll do things differently and I would like to sell it. My knitting teacher told me the fiber has to be spun with another fiber to make it useful? She said pygora fiber is too soft to knit or something like that? Elvis has a blonde color in his coat and it's more coarse. Oliver has a very shiny white baby soft almost pearl coat it's absolutely gorgeous. I know their are 3 different kinds of fiber


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> This was our first year and I wanted to see how it went. There was way too much hay in their coats and it was pretty dirty. This winter I'll do things differently and I would like to sell it. My knitting teacher told me the fiber has to be spun with another fiber to make it useful? She said pygora fiber is too soft to knit or something like that? Elvis has a blonde color in his coat and it's more coarse. Oliver has a very shiny white baby soft almost pearl coat it's absolutely gorgeous. I know their are 3 different kinds of fiber


Part of the processing part is washin and gettin all the veggie matter out of it. ;(. Sorry you tossed it! She may be meanin to add a wool to it... but not all fibers need be blended with others. Depends on how long the staple is really. The staple length in these is FABULOUS for spinnin because it is beautiful long locks usually. And the guard hair... it jus needs be taken(combed) out in the processing of it. Pygora CAN be spun with only itself though. It is an omg soft, beautiful loft meanin it will be super warm without being a heavy piece. I have felt pygora already spun by a mill before and it was so so lovely!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m definitely going to do that next year [email protected] I’ll send you a bag of it to try


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> I'm definitely going to do that next year [email protected] I'll send you a bag of it to try


That would be SO much fun!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Do not forget to share pictures with us, from the entire process!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Do not forget to share pictures with us, from the entire process!











Here's their water bottle they can hit or push around. Don't worry I'll take lots of pictures! Every time I cut long locks off I kept thinking how pretty it would be if it wasn't full of so much hay. I'll do better next winter


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What an impressive FENCE!! If I were a coyote, I would think twice before trying to enter!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> What an impressive FENCE!! If I were a coyote, I would think twice before trying to enter!


That's why it's like that  we have coyotes and bob cats here although if a cat wants to get in it will jump! But they are locked in at night. We even have a few black bears I've filmed in our yard and they've been on our back deck.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Uh-u, I am glad you can protect your family members, those with 2 legs and those with 4!


----------

